# Há alguma regra geral que nos permita determinar qual preposição é usada junto de um VTI?



## Jonlitaliano

Estava a pensar que era uma coisa possível. Nossas preposições têm algumas ideias fixas associadas a elas e sem um meio de prever seu uso teríamos de nos guiar somente pela tradição, o que eliminaria grande parte da lógica que nossos gramáticos defendem


----------



## machadinho

Regra geral? Acho que não. Mas nem tudo está perdido. Em vez de se guiar pela tradição ou, pior ainda, pelos gramáticos, lembre-se de que você pode se guiar por algo ainda melhor: a sua intuição linguística de falante cuja primeira língua é o Português. Ela é bem mais rápida e confiável do que a tradição e os gramáticos.

Talvez queira discutir um caso mais específico?


----------



## Jonlitaliano

machadinho said:


> Talvez queira discutir um caso mais específico?



Não em relação ao uso das preposições, mas gostaria sim de conhecê-las em sua totalidade. Não sei se é algo que percebeu mas apesar de não serem numerosas no português, nunca são todas agrupadas num mesmo material didático. Digo o mesmo em relação às conjunções e advérbios; gostaria de aprendê-los todos mas as gramáticas não são o tipo mais prestativo.


----------



## machadinho

Jonlitaliano said:


> Não em relação ao uso das preposições, mas gostaria sim de conhecê-las em sua totalidade. Não sei se é algo que percebeu mas apesar de não serem numerosas no português, nunca são agrupadas num mesmo material didático.


Que não sejam numerosas, já. Mas que nunca venham agrupadas, confesso que não. Em Celso Cunha e Lindley Cintra, por exemplo, vêm 18 listadas no começo do capítulo dedicado a preposições. Um pouco adiante encontram-se explicações e exemplos de cada.


----------



## machadinho

Jonlitaliano said:


> Digo o mesmo em relação às conjunções e advérbios; gostaria de aprendê-los todos mas as gramáticas não são o tipo mais prestativo.


Entendo, tem razão, as gramáticas de fato não são as melhores professoras. 

Bom, vamos lá: você sabe o que é uma preposição?


----------



## quirra

Muito boa noite,

cheguei agora neste forum. Desculpem, o meu Português não é tanto bom.



machadinho said:


> a sua intuição linguística de falante cuja primeira língua é o Português. Ela é bem mais rápida e confiável do que a tradição e os gramáticos.



Concordo com a sua afirmação, mas como escolher no caso o Português não seja a primeira lingua? E, como caso específico, existe uma classificação mais geral, por exemplo: uns grupos de preposições para os verbos com sentido de afastamento / movimento / final o outra intenção?

Obrigado


----------



## machadinho

quirra said:


> Muito boa noite,
> 
> cheguei agora neste forum. Desculpem, o meu Português não é tanto bom.
> 
> Concordo com a sua afirmação, mas como escolher no caso o Português não seja a primeira lingua? E, como caso específico, existe uma classificação mais geral, por exemplo: uns grupos de preposições para os verbos com sentido de afastamento / movimento / final o outra intenção?
> 
> Obrigado


Boa noite, @quirra, e seja bem-vindo ao fórum!  Acho que não entendi bem a pergunta.  Deseja uma classificação de verbos ou de preposições? Se for de preposições mesmo, temo ser impossível, pois as preposições não possuem sentidos. (São ditas _sincategoremáticas,_ para falar bonito.) O sentido delas num enunciado é definido pelo contexto proposicional delas, por exemplo, pelo verbo a que estão ligadas. É só depois de entender o que um enunciado como "Eu moro em São Paulo" quer dizer que se pode falar qualquer coisa sobre o suposto significado de "em". Daí que qualquer classificação de preposições vai, na verdade, espelhar uma classificação subjacente qualquer; por exemplo, de verbos.

Espero ter ajudado!


----------



## quirra

Boa noite machadinho, de facto - se exisitir - desejo uma classificação verbal relacionada às preposições, portanto a pergunta é se os verbos que levam um sentido específico possam ou tenham de ser juntados com umas específicas preposições.


----------



## Jonlitaliano

machadinho said:


> Entendo, tem razão, as gramáticas de fato não são as melhores professoras.
> 
> Bom, vamos lá: você sabe o que é uma preposição?


Sei sim  Deixei transparecer que não? Enfim, desculpa por não ser claro, mas perguntei se você conhece alguma fonte que nos informe todas as prep., conju., adv. do português.


----------



## machadinho

quirra said:


> Boa noite machadinho, de facto - se exisitir - desejo uma classificação verbal relacionada às preposições, portanto a pergunta é se os verbos que levam um sentido específico possam ou tenham de ser juntados com umas específicas preposições.


Poder-me-ia dar um exemplo? Não entendi. 


Jonlitaliano said:


> Sei sim  Deixei transparecer que não? Enfim, desculpa por não ser claro, mas perguntei se você conhece alguma fonte que nos informe todas as prep., conju., adv. do português.


Uai, o Celso Cunha e Lindley Cintra? Advérbio fica mais complicado. A lista de advérbios é (potencialmente) infinita, pois cresce todo dia. Sabe, um pouco mais interessante e útil do que decorar listas seria tentar entender o que vem a ser uma preposição, uma conjunção, um advérbio. Assim você será capaz de identificar um sempre que topar com um deles.


----------



## guihenning

quirra said:


> Concordo com a sua afirmação, mas como escolher no caso o Português não seja a primeira lingua? E, como caso específico, existe uma classificação mais geral, por exemplo: uns grupos de preposições para os verbos com sentido de afastamento / movimento / final o outra intenção?


Infelizmente não tem fórmula mágica. Também não sei exatamente como procurar para achar essa lista de preposições, mas creio entender o que você queira dizer. A preposição "_a_", por exemplo, está quase sempre associada a movimento. No seu caso, por ser falante de sardo/italiano, as coisas se facilitam e se complicam ao mesmo tempo. No geral, por exemplo, as preposições das línguas românicas são transferíveis, mas, isso não explica por que em português diz-se "_penso em ti_", mas "_penso a te_" em italiano. Ou por que em espanhol estranhamente se diz "_voy a hablar_" ou em francês "_je veux du pâté_" enquanto que em português "_vou falar_" (pois não há movimento) ou "_quero patê_", como vontade geral, sem sentido partitivo. Às vezes certas preposições são opcionais e a sua omissão ou uso não mudam o sentido "gozar boa saúde" ou "gozar de boa saúde". O português e o italiano têm quase todas as preposições equivalentes e no geral o uso delas é igual, mas, vai haver casos em que uma língua possa preferir esta àquela preposição e isso é impossível de precisar. Para dúvidas de regência, pode sempre procurar por um dicionário de regência, o que é pouco prático, ou pesquisar a regência dum verbo particular.


----------



## Jonlitaliano

quirra said:


> Muito boa noite,
> 
> cheguei agora neste forum. Desculpem, o meu Português não é tanto bom.
> 
> 
> 
> Concordo com a sua afirmação, mas como escolher no caso o Português não seja a primeira lingua? E, como caso específico, existe uma classificação mais geral, por exemplo: uns grupos de preposições para os verbos com sentido de afastamento / movimento / final o outra intenção?
> 
> Obrigado



A ideia que o verbo passa é sim determinante na escolha da preposição que o segue. Por exemplo, as preposições "a", "para" e "de" são usadas para ligar verbos de locomoção a um substantivo de lugar. ! Preposicão "de", por outro lado, pode indicar o tipo de material do qual é feito um objeto e também nos dizer que algo pertence a alguém. É como no italiano


----------



## Jonlitaliano

machadinho said:


> Poder-me-ia dar um exemplo? Não entendi.
> Uai, o Celso Cunha e Lindley Cintra? Advérbio fica mais complicado. A lista de advérbios é (potencialmente) infinita, pois cresce todo dia. Sabe, um pouco mais interessante e útil do que decorar listas seria tentar entender o que vem a ser uma preposição, uma conjunção, um advérbio. Assim você será capaz de identificar um sempre que topar com um deles.



Tenho o livro; ele não apresenta muitas vocábulos. Mas tudo bem, vou seguir seu conselho e aprendê-los enquanto participante linguístico ao invés de mero memorizador de listas.

Com isso de lado, se me permite uma outra pergunta. Na gramática recomendada é dito que a prep. "a" pode ter valor de movimento e situação no plano da "noção". Exemplos incluem "ir de mal a pior" e "gastar dinheiro à toa". Bem, qual valor ela tem quando associada ao verbo almejar? Tipo, "almejo a ser a ator".


----------



## machadinho

Jonlitaliano said:


> Na gramática recomendada é dito que a prep. "a" pode ter valor de movimento e situação no plano da "noção". Exemplos incluem "ir de mal a pior" e "gastar dinheiro à toa". Bem, qual valor ela tem quando associada ao verbo almejar? Tipo, "almejo a ser a ator".


Eu não uso a preposição "a" com "almejar". De todo modo, no seu exemplo, ela indica o que se almeja, não?


----------



## Jonlitaliano

machadinho said:


> Eu não uso a preposição "a" com "almejar". De todo modo, no seu exemplo, ela indica o que se almeja, não?



De fato indica o que se almeja, mas desconheço o "valor" que ela detém nesse verbo.


----------



## quirra

machadinho said:


> Poder-me-ia dar um exemplo? Não entendi.



Por exemplo, os verbos que precisam duma preposição e quais sejam para:
- os verbos cujo sentido principal seja "movimento"
- com sentido de "permissão / consenso"
- com sentido de "gratidão / apreço"
- com sentido "final" ?

Com outras palavras, uma classificação que estabeleça uma relação entre a semântica dos verbos e uma sua propria específica preposição.

P.S. a Cunha e Cintra é verdadeiramente uma gramática excelente.



guihenning said:


> [...] A preposição "_a_", por exemplo, está quase sempre associada a movimento. No seu caso, por ser falante de sardo/italiano, as coisas se facilitam e se complicam ao mesmo tempo. No geral, por exemplo, as preposições das línguas românicas são transferíveis, mas, isso não explica por que em português diz-se "_penso em ti_", mas "_penso a te_" em italiano. [...] O português e o italiano têm quase todas as preposições equivalentes e no geral o uso delas é igual, mas, vai haver casos em que uma língua possa preferir esta àquela preposição e isso é impossível de precisar.



Boa noite, guihenning, obrigado. Isto é, a minha dificuldade pessoal em identificar um sistema de relações verbos / preposiçôes que seja mais abstrato (ou profundo) do que a lingua falada ou a memorização dos casos.


----------



## machadinho

Jonlitaliano said:


> De fato indica o que se almeja, mas desconheço o "valor" que ela detém nesse verbo.


O valor dela nesse verbo é indicar o que se almeja. (Na suposição de que preposição tenha valor, da qual discordo.)


quirra said:


> Com outras palavras, uma classificação que estabeleça uma relação entre a semântica dos verbos e uma sua propria específica preposição. [...] Boa noite, guihenning, obrigado. Isto é, a minha dificuldade pessoal em identificar um sistema de relações verbos / preposiç*ôõ*es que seja mais abstrato (ou profundo) do que a lingua falada ou a memorização dos casos.


----------



## quirra

Jonlitaliano said:


> A ideia que o verbo passa é sim determinante na escolha da preposição que o segue. Por exemplo, as preposições "a", "para" e "de" são usadas para ligar verbos de locomoção a um substantivo de lugar. ! Preposicão "de", por outro lado, pode indicar o tipo de material do qual é feito um objeto e também nos dizer que algo pertence a alguém. É como no italiano



Exatamente! Obrigado Jonlitaliano. Na comparação com a língua italiana há todavia não poucos casos que escapam da identidade e esta é razão pela qual perguntei sobre a existência duma classificação.


----------



## quirra

machadinho said:


> preposiçôões



grazie


----------



## Jonlitaliano

guihenning said:


> Infelizmente não tem fórmula mágica. Também não sei exatamente como procurar para achar essa lista de preposições, mas creio entender o que você queira dizer. A preposição "_a_", por exemplo, está quase sempre associada a movimento. No seu caso, por ser falante de sardo/italiano, as coisas se facilitam e se complicam ao mesmo tempo. No geral, por exemplo, as preposições das línguas românicas são transferíveis, mas, isso não explica por que em português diz-se "_penso em ti_", mas "_penso a te_" em italiano. Ou por que em espanhol estranhamente se diz "_voy a hablar_" ou em francês "_je veux du pâté_" enquanto que em português "_vou falar_" (pois não há movimento) ou "_quero patê_", como vontade geral, sem sentido partitivo. Às vezes certas preposições são opcionais e a sua omissão ou uso não mudam o sentido "gozar boa saúde" ou "gozar de boa saúde". O português e o italiano têm quase todas as preposições equivalentes e no geral o uso delas é igual, mas, vai haver casos em que uma língua possa preferir esta àquela preposição e isso é impossível de precisar. Para dúvidas de regência, pode sempre procurar por um dicionário de regência, o que é pouco prático, ou pesquisar a regência dum verbo particular.



Conforme a leitura dos comentários e o estudo particular se seguem, fico mais certo de que há de fato uma regra geral. Na gramática de Cunha e Cintra é oferecida uma série de funcões relativas a cada preposição e que são inerentes a esta, e não ao verbo que pode vir a antecedê-la. Isso pelo menos em teoria. Por exemplo, com as duas funções de "a" que elenquei anteriormente é possível inferir que pode ser usada com a palavra "relativo" e "inerente". Contudo, falantes por alguma razão podem vir a preferir outra preposição, tornando o "a" nestes casos algo um pouco incomum. É na preferência dos falantes e gramáticos que jaz o problema, não nas classes gramaticais em si. Re-afirmo minha opinião trazendo a construção "penso a ti". O mais comum é mesmo utilizar "em" no lugar de "a", mas isso não muda o fato que o uso do "a" neste caso é correto devido a concordância com sua função particular.


----------



## machadinho

quirra said:


> Exatamente! Obrigado Jonlitaliano. Na comparação com a língua italiana há todavia não poucos casos que escapam da identidade e esta é razão pela qual perguntei sobre a existência duma classificação.


Haveria um sistema equiparável de correlações entre verbos e preposições em italiano? Como seria? Talvez tomando o italiano por modelo consigamos bolar um em português.


----------



## Jonlitaliano

machadinho said:


> O valor dela nesse verbo é indicar o que se almeja. (Na suposição de que preposição tenha valor, da qual discordo.)



Sei por experiência que autores nem sempre falam o que é mais apropriado, mas a ideia de valor ainda é dada por Cunha e Cintra. Eu particularmente concordo com eles. Dizer que o valor de uma preposição é indicar um substantivo é algo ambíguo demais e que para mim trata essa parte do discurso como se fosse enfeite.


----------



## machadinho

Jonlitaliano said:


> Sei por experiência que autores nem sempre falam o que é mais apropriado, mas a ideia de valor ainda é dada por Cunha e Cintra. Eu particularmente concordo com eles. Dizer que o valor de uma preposição é indicar um substantivo é algo ambíguo demais e que para mim trata essa parte do discurso como se fosse enfeite.


Não que seja enfeite. É que a função é sintática, não semântica.


----------



## Jonlitaliano

machadinho said:


> Não que seja enfeite. É que a função é sintática, não semântica.



Mas será que é só sintática? Se trocarmos "na" por "a"  na construção "estou na academia" estaremos também trocando o significado. Se preposições não tivessem o mínimo de conteúdo isso não iria acontecer. Com o que eu disse somente é ainda possível argumentar que a função sintática é a única existente, mas isso seria desconsiderar a noção de morfema e apontar "o" de garoto como vazio porque ele não é tão cheio de significado como palavras completas tais como "parque" e "diversão".
.


----------



## quirra

machadinho said:


> Haveria um sistema equiparável de correlações entre verbos e preposições em italiano? Como seria? Talvez tomando o italiano por modelo consigamos bolar um em português.



Não conheço. Há um sistema muito bem historicamente estabelecido e formalizado de correlações entre complementos e preposições, não sobre dos verbos. Provavelmente trata-se da mesma dificuldade que tem sido resumida nas precedentes respostas sobre a lingua portuguêsa.


----------



## Jonlitaliano

quirra said:


> Não conheço. Há um sistema muito bem historicamente estabelecido e formalizado de correlações entre complementos e preposições, não sobre dos verbos. Provavelmente trata-se da mesma dificuldade que tem sido resumida nas precedentes respostas sobre a lingua portuguêsa.



Sabe, estou a aprender o italiano e como a questão parece estar ao menos um pouco relacionada com o português você se importaria de nos mostrar esse sistema entre preposição e complemento?


----------



## guihenning

Jonlitaliano said:


> Conforme a leitura dos comentários e o estudo particular se seguem, fico mais certo de que há de fato uma regra geral.


Quando encontrá-la, poste-a aqui.


Jonlitaliano said:


> Contudo, falantes por alguma razão podem vir a preferir outra preposição, tornando o "a" nestes casos algo um pouco incomum. É na preferência dos falantes e gramáticos que jaz o problema, não nas classes gramaticais em si.


Mas qual é exatamente o "problema" a que você se refere? Não estou conseguindo acompanhar. Nem tudo numa língua, aliás muito pouco, pode ser explicado por sistemas, tabelas e regras cravadas em pedra.


Jonlitaliano said:


> Re-afirmo minha opinião trazendo a construção "penso a ti". O mais comum é mesmo utilizar "em" no lugar de "a", mas isso não muda o fato que o uso do "a" neste caso é correto devido a concordância com sua função particular.


Você pode pensar assim, mas o mais fácil é considerar "penso a ti" como incorreto, simplesmente porque não se usa. Não importa qual seja a função de "a", ela simplesmente não é selecionada pelo verbo "pensar" em português. A preposição que se relaciona com "pensar" neste caso e noutros, em português, é "em". E nem sempre a divergência é a esmo, às vezes vem do latim, por exemplo. E então não é problema com falante ou com gramático, mas sim uma herança, um acaso, uma preferência.


----------



## quirra

Jonlitaliano said:


> Mas será que é só sintática? Se trocarmos "na" por "a"  na construção "estou na academia" estaremos também trocando o significado. Se preposições não tivessem o mínimo de conteúdo isso não iria acontecer.



Acho eu também que não seja só sintática, mas não saberia precisar quanto do conteudo semântico do verbo trânsite à sua preposição e quanta parte do significado já existe na mesma preposição.


----------



## quirra

Jonlitaliano said:


> Sabe, estou a aprender o italiano e como a questão parece estar ao menos um pouco relacionada com o português você se importaria de nos mostrar esse sistema entre preposição e complemento?



Um exemplo só: encontramos a correlação na sua função a precisar o sentido do verbo que a antecede e com o complemento seguinte. A preposição "A" expressa em geral um destino material ou não material (it. "Penso A te", nunca "Penso IN te") e, em geral uma outra vez, isso é, desce do caso "dativo" na língua Latina: "Vado a Roma / a Lisbona" (mas, para paises: "Vado IN Italia / IN Portogallo").

Também possui o sentido de permanência e não de movimento: "Vivo a Roma / a Lisbona" e acredito que a razão enraiza-se principalmente no verbo mesmo, com uma parte sintática apenas residual.

Pode também ser juntada com as locuçôes temporais!


----------



## machadinho

Estou *à* espera do sistema e da regra geral. Começo *a *sentir sono. Acho que prefiro dormir *a *esperar. Já que amanhã *às* sete da manhã tenho de escrever *a* máquina, sentada* à *escrivaninha, verso *a* verso, um poeminha *à* moda antiga, *a* 5 centavos a palavra. A-deus.


----------



## Jonlitaliano

guihenning said:


> Quando encontrá-la, poste-a aqui.



Na minha passagem regra equivalia à função e esta varia muito até mesmo numa única preposição. Assim, peço que compreenda, não a escreverei aqui.



guihenning said:


> Mas qual é exatamente o "problema" a que você se refere?



O fato da língua ser complicada sem precisar. Tudo bem que não consigamos reduzir todo uso a regras, mas isso não é razão para tornar a formalização algo ainda mais díficil de se obter.



guihenning said:


> você pode pensar assim, mas o mais fácil é considerar "penso a ti" como incorreto, simplesmente porque não se usa.



Acho que o termo adequação é aqui de maior valia. O uso do "a" junto do verbo pensar pode ser muito útil para quem quer dar ares de poesia à sua fala e eu utilizo-o assim sempre que me apraz. Talvez alguém que esteja num ambiente demasiado sério queira dar preferência ao "em"; de todo modo, contanto que siga a estrutura da língua e permita a comunicação entre quaisquer falantes do português, considero o uso da preposição "a" correto. Um outro argumento que ofereço é o fato de, como você mesmo falou, a língua não ser só regras e regras, é acima de tudo um instrumento que visa possibilitar a comunicação.


----------



## Jonlitaliano

machadinho said:


> Estou *à* espera do sistema e da regra geral. Começo *a *sentir sono. Acho que prefiro dormir *a *esperar. Já que amanhã *às* sete da manhã tenho de escrever *a* máquina, sentada* à *escrivaninha, um poeminha *à* moda antiga. A-deus.



Não entendi. Caso suas frases sejam prova de que as preposições assumem unicamente função sintática, poderia explicá-las?


----------



## machadinho

quirra said:


> A preposição "A" expressa em geral um destino material ou não material (it. "Penso A te", nunca "Penso IN te") e, em geral uma outra vez, isso é, desce do caso "dativo" na língua Latina: "Vado a Roma / a Lisbona" (mas, para paises: "Vado IN Italia / IN Portogallo").
> 
> Também possui o sentido de permanência e não de movimento: "Vivo a Roma / a Lisbona" e acredito que a razão enraiza-se principalmente no verbo mesmo, com uma parte sintática apenas residual.





Jonlitaliano said:


> Não entendi. Caso suas frases sejam prova de que as preposições assumem unicamente função sintática, poderia explicá-las?


Foram dirigidas mais ao @quirra, *a* título de exemplos de preposição "a" que não expressam destino, movimento, permanência em português. Não sei em italiano. E também um sistema de correlações ou uma regra geral teria de dar conta de todos esses e outros casos mais.


----------



## Jonlitaliano

quirra said:


> Um exemplo só: encontramos a correlação na sua função a precisar o sentido do verbo que a antecede e com o complemento seguinte. A preposição "A" expressa em geral um destino material ou não material (it. "Penso A te", nunca "Penso IN te") e, em geral uma outra vez, isso é, desce do caso "dativo" na língua Latina: "Vado a Roma / a Lisbona" (mas, para paises: "Vado IN Italia / IN Portogallo").
> 
> Também possui o sentido de permanência e não de movimento: "Vivo a Roma / a Lisbona" e acredito que a razão enraiza-se principalmente no verbo mesmo, com uma parte sintática apenas residual.
> 
> Pode também ser juntada com as locuçôes temporais!



Oh, acreditava que era algo ainda mais geral. No português também existem essas correlações. O "a" com valor de movimento expressa a mesma coisa fisica ou não fisicamente. Razão pela qual_ é possível_ dizer "penso a ti". Já o "em" pode apresentar o sentido de "em contato com", o que permite o uso "penso em ti".


----------



## Jonlitaliano

machadinho said:


> Foram dirigidas mais ao @quirra, *a* título de exemplos de preposição "a" que não expressam destino, movimento, permanência em português. Não sei em italiano. E também um sistema de correlações ou uma regra geral teria de dar conta de todos esses e outros casos mais.



Depende do que se entende por geral. Se geralíssimo, é como você fala. Se geralzinho, só com uma função preposicional em mente, então a regra pode dar conta de usos poucos.


----------



## machadinho

Jonlitaliano said:


> No português também existem essas correlações. O "a" com valor de movimento expressa a mesma coisa fisica ou não fisicamente. Razão pela qual_ é possível_ dizer "penso a ti".


Movimento em "penso a ti"?  Não acompanho o raciocínio. E supondo que tal construção seja gramatical, do que não estou lá muito segura. Mais natural, com a preposição, será dizer:

Penso *a* respeito de ti.​Mas não importa. O que importa é que não vejo que ideia fixa é essa que a preposição 'a' tenha associada a ela. Diante dos exemplos dados, vê-se que não é movimento. Movimento só aparece nela junto de verbos de movimento. Há de convir: é mais óbvio que a ideia de movimento venha de 'ir' do que venha de 'a' em 'ir a'. Diga que também vem de 'a' se quiser. Mas é peso morto. Tal atribuição da ideia de movimento ao 'a' não vai exercer nenhum papel explicativo na semântica, digamos, da frase 'eu fui à padaria'.

A preposição 'a' só serve para conferir *estrutura* a um enunciado, de maneira que o ouvinte ou leitor saiba quem é quem na frase. Se é 'a' ou 'em' pouco importa. É quase um acaso histórico, no português contemporâneo, que se use 'em', em vez de 'a', entre os termos 'pensar' e 'ti'. Sim, concordo, podia muito bem ser o 'a'. Não é. Mas, se fosse, não faria a menor diferença. A estrutura seria a mesma. O significado seria o mesmo.

[ [eu] [penso [em [ti]] ] ]
[ [eu] [penso [a  [ti]] ] ]​O valor é sintático.


----------



## Vanda

Para ajudar um pouco existem os dois livros de regência, a verbal e a nominal, que dão alguma luz sobre quais usar , do Celso Luft, também do Ciro Pasquale.


----------



## guihenning

Jonlitaliano said:


> Acho que o termo adequação é aqui de maior valia. O uso do "a" junto do verbo pensar pode ser muito útil para quem quer dar ares de poesia à sua fala e eu utilizo-o assim sempre que me apraz. Talvez alguém que esteja num ambiente demasiado sério queira dar preferência ao "em"; de todo modo, contanto que siga a estrutura da língua e permita a comunicação entre quaisquer falantes do português, considero o uso da preposição "a" correto. Um outro argumento que ofereço é o fato de, como você mesmo falou, a língua não ser só regras e regras, é acima de tudo um instrumento que visa possibilitar a comunicação.


Antes de mais nada: eu juro que não sou normativista. Mas tenho de acrescentar algumas ideias a este debate e elas podem soar normativistas.
Não acho que se possa falar em "adequação" aqui, simplesmente porque é um uso que nem existe na língua.  Quem o faz, fá-lo com licença poética, como você aponta, ou por pirraça. Ou os dois.
Não importa quantas milhões de possibilidades e papeis tenha uma preposição, se um verbo não a seleciona, ou, se seleciona outra em detrimento dessa, motivo há. "*_penso a ti_" não é um desvio, não é uma tendência, não é modismo. Não existe mesmo. Ademais, se não por escolhas poéticas, não tem nada de mais, não soa melhor e não informa mais que a preposição correta. Pelo contrário. Um leitor minimamente atento franziria o cenho e aqueles obcecados com correção naturalmente não tolerariam o uso. Por estas e outras é que eu diria que "inadequado" não seja o melhor dos termos. Aliás, até em poesia, a mim me parece muito irreal o cenário de alguém preferir "a" a "em" apenas porque lhe ocorreu. Alguém já pensando noutra língua ou então querendo estender o alcance da preposição "a", poderia querer inaugurar esse uso. E aí eu me surpreenderia com tamanho esforço e queima de pestana apenas para escrever "a" em vez de "em", com ganho nulo. "agramatical" é a palavra que me ocorre, mas só a utilizarei com reservas, pois não quero impor nada a ninguém.


Jonlitaliano said:


> Oh, acreditava que era algo ainda mais geral. No português também existem essas correlações. O "a" com *valor de movimento* expressa a mesma coisa fisica ou não fisicamente. *Razão pela qual é possível dizer "penso a ti*". Já o "em" pode apresentar o sentido de "em contato com", o que permite o uso "penso em ti".


Isto aqui é que eu não entendi, embora tenha lido e relido.

E agorinha, sentado no bonde e redigindo isto, me deparo com um cartaz que diz: "..._Wonach fragst du?_" (o que você pede?) [toscamente traduzido] que é uma delícia de exemplo. "_nach_" em alemão tem um sentido muito parecido com "a" em português, pois indica um local para/aonde se vai, mas somente se esse local for cidade ou país. Existe um senso de direção em "_nach_". Entretanto, o verbo _fragen _(perguntar, pedir) admite essa preposição, embora ele não tenha nada a ver com local, direção ou quejandos.
Um falante de inglês, língua germânica que é, poderia pensar consigo: "ah, mas nós falamos '_ask *for* something', _então, como em alemão a preposição '*für'* tem o mesmo valor de '*for'*, é possível dizer "*für*_ etwas fragen_" em vez de "*nach*".
Naturalmente não estaria inadequado, mas errado, porque não existe essa construção. É agramatical. Simplesmente é um uso que não existe na língua irmã do inglês, a alemã, e não tem como transplantar esse uso a esmo e apelar para adequação, apenas porque a preposição em teoria permite. Independente das possibilidades oferecidas por "_für_", é "_nach_" a preposição selecionada por "_fragen_" e é ela que lhe dá o sentido que tem de dar. Tentar tornar outra preposição adequada, mas só um pouquinho, por licença poética, diga-se, ou se escusar através duma língua próxima seria hilariante.
Desculpem por usar uma língua de exemplo que talvez vocês não falem (mal a falo eu), mas é que o exemplo me bateu à cara e não tive como perder.


----------



## Alentugano

Sobre "Penso a ti"  não creio que seja possível em português. Nunca ouvi, nem aqui nem em qualquer outro país de língua portuguesa.
Como disse Machadinho, o mais próximo disto seria talvez "pensar a respeito de algo/alguém".


----------



## machadinho

machadinho said:


> E supondo que tal construção seja gramatical, do que não estou lá muito segura. Mais natural, com a preposição, será dizer:





guihenning said:


> "agramatical" é a palavra que me ocorre, mas só a utilizarei com reservas, pois não quero impor nada a ninguém.
> [...] Naturalmente não estaria inadequado, mas errado, porque não existe essa construção. É agramatical.





Alentugano said:


> Sobre "Penso a ti"  não creio que seja possível em português. Nunca ouvi, nem aqui nem em qualquer outro país de língua portuguesa.


Resisto um pouco, @guihenning, a tachar o "penso a ti" de agramatical. Me soa gramatical, me soa bem formada. Não me soa é corrente ou mesmo natural. O agramatical separa o possível e o impossível; enquanto que você e @Alentugano e também euzinha mais acima separamos o que é vigente e o que não é, o que existe e o que não existe (mas poderia existir).

Diria que se trata de *italianismo* e nada mais. Um tanto idiossincrático, é verdade.


----------



## guihenning

Foi a idiossincrasia que me levou à palavra "agramatical". Mas bem, que bom que em português, por motivos culturais, sempre se possa relevar isto ou aquilo no que diz respeito à língua. Entendo que a censura nos constranja (embora dum certo lado do Atlântico muita gente tenha pedindo por ela). Estou já habituado ao modelo germânico do "sim" ou "não". Em particular porque chamam a helvecismo/suicismo as influências suíças no alemão, mas não de maneira propositada. E também se diz "helvecismo" porque o falante em questão só pode ser suíço. E foi aí que eu não soube como rotular o "_penso a ti_". Mas ok, vamos chamar de italianismo e tá tudo bem._ D'accord._


----------



## machadinho

Hum... não sei. Não que faça muita diferença, mas, a meu ver, um tal de helvecismo dentro do alemão não é análogo a um italianismo dentro do português; é antes análogo a um brasilianismo. Brasilianismo não é estrangeirismo, é?


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> é antes análogo a um brasilianismo.


Depende. Se formos considerar que suíço-alemão e alto-alemão são menos inteligíveis entre si que português e italiano, então não. Mas se formos considerá-los como mera variante, então sim.


machadinho said:


> Brasilianismo não é estrangeirismo, é?


Não é, mas brasileirismo não é uma particularidade existente apenas no português do Brasil que o português europeu desconhece? Assim como eu considero "registo" um lusismo. Seria, para mim, qualquer um dos -ismos, uma manifestação involuntária da língua materna quando se fala uma outra língua ou variante. Similar ou não.


----------



## Jonlitaliano

guihenning said:


> Antes de mais nada: eu juro que não sou normativista. Mas tenho de acrescentar algumas ideias a este debate e...



Primeiramente, obrigado. Suas respostas são sempre iluminadoras. Não se preocupe, não lhe vejo como normativo, a cabeça de um é muito mais discriminadora. Contudo, a sua ideia de agramatical parece, sim, semelhante a que esse indivíduo teria. Particularmente penso de igual maneira à machadinho, e meus professores parecem também. Até hoje sempre os ouvi falar de uma construção agramatical como sendo impossível segundo à língua, não aos falantes que a falam. Com esta visão, não seria agramatical o uso do "a" com "pensar", nem o de "_für" _com o verbo "pedir" em alemão, pois a comunicação por meio da língua ainda se verificaria. Você diz que penaria um tiquinho para escrever o novo uso; realizaria comparável esforço para entendê-lo? Com a ideia que a preposição "a" assume frequentemente em nossa língua, talvez não tanto, não é? Se tiver algo a acrescentar, adoraria ler


----------



## Jonlitaliano

machadinho said:


> Movimento em "penso a ti"?  Não acompanho o raciocínio. E supondo que tal construção seja gramatical, do que não estou lá muito segura. Mais natural, com a preposição, será dizer:
> 
> Penso *a* respeito de ti.​Mas não importa. O que importa é que não vejo que ideia fixa é essa que a preposição 'a' tenha associada a ela. Diante dos exemplos dados, vê-se que não é movimento. Movimento só aparece nela junto de verbos de movimento. Há de convir: é mais óbvio que a ideia de movimento venha de 'ir' do que venha de 'a' em 'ir a'. Diga que também vem de 'a' se quiser. Mas é peso morto. Tal atribuição da ideia de movimento ao 'a' não vai exercer nenhum papel explicativo na semântica, digamos, da frase 'eu fui à padaria'.
> 
> A preposição 'a' só serve para conferir *estrutura* a um enunciado, de maneira que o ouvinte ou leitor saiba quem é quem na frase. Se é 'a' ou 'em' pouco importa. É quase um acaso histórico, no português contemporâneo, que se use 'em', em vez de 'a', entre os termos 'pensar' e 'ti'. Sim, concordo, podia muito bem ser o 'a'. Não é. Mas, se fosse, não faria a menor diferença. A estrutura seria a mesma. O significado seria o mesmo.
> 
> [ [eu] [penso [em [ti]] ] ]
> [ [eu] [penso [a  [ti]] ] ]​O valor é sintático.



É uma visão interessante a sua. Que diz, porém, de meu comentário acerca da relação entre unidades morfológicas, significado e preposicão?


----------



## machadinho

Jonlitaliano said:


> É uma visão interessante a sua. Que diz, porém, de meu comentário acerca da relação entre unidades morfológicas, significado e preposicão?


Que comentário?


----------



## guihenning

Jonlitaliano said:


> Até hoje sempre os ouvi falar de uma construção agramatical como sendo impossível segundo à língua, não aos falantes que a falam. Com esta visão, não seria agramatical o uso do "a" com "pensar", nem o de "_für" _com o verbo "pedir" em alemão, pois a comunicação por meio da língua ainda se verificaria.


Entre falantes nativos ou entre falante nativo e não nativo, a comunicação sempre se vai realizar. Eu entendo as possibilidades que "a" oferece, o que eu questionava mesmo era que o seu uso em lugar de "em" não acontece nem por acidente, nem por hipercorreção, nem tem ares poéticos, de modo que, sendo praticamente impossível de ocorrer espontaneamente, ainda que sem intenção, como considerar essa opção certa, ou tão certa quanto "em". Como taxar uma inovação forçada (visto que não corroeu ao acaso, mas sim porque a preposição utilizada em teoria permite), como considerá-la tão gramatical quanto a opção normal. tenho dificuldade em pôr esses casos em pé de igualdade.
Ainda sobre o alemão, a todos que perguntei naquele dia sobre "_für_", a resposta era rápida e simples: está errado. Quando ainda não vinha com olhares de desdém por cheirar a anglicismo. Entendo que estou noutro contexto e noutra cultura e talvez essa discussão toda me tenha feito pensar sobre algo maior. Em todas as línguas a noção do que pode e não pode, do que está certo ou errado parece ser bem clara, exceto para o português do Brasil. Parece que nós sempre queremos achar um meio para escusar um uso, ou para não condená-lo. É certo que o sangue lusitano dos deu uma boa dose de lirismo, além da Sífilis, é claro, e que nós tendemos a ser mais criativos e a nossa língua muito permite, mas ainda fico receoso de pôr todos os casos num balaio e pô-los todos em pés de igualdade.


Jonlitaliano said:


> Você diz que penaria um tiquinho para escrever o novo uso; realizaria comparável esforço para entendê-lo? Com a ideia que a preposição "a" assume frequentemente em nossa língua, talvez não tanto, não é?


Certamente entenderia de imediato. Vindo de quem fosse, seja dum brasileiro ou dum estrangeiro. Se fosse de maneira despropositada, acharia o "_desvio_" até engraçado, mas sendo algo fabricado, tenho dificuldade em categorizá-lo, e como "agramatical" parece não servir aqui para nós, qualquer outra opção me serve bem, inclusive italianismo. Entendo também que não temos a natureza nem a cultura peremptórias como os equivalentes, diga-se, suíços, ou alemães, ou franceses, ou o que os valha. Então não é implicância ou normativismo, é uma situação que se inaugurou para mim agora.


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> Eu entendo as possibilidades que "a" oferece, o que eu questionava mesmo era que o seu uso em lugar de "em" não acontece nem por acidente, nem por hipercorreção, nem tem ares poéticos, de modo que, sendo praticamente impossível de ocorrer espontaneamente, ainda que sem intenção, como considerar essa opção certa, ou tão certa quanto "em".


Me ocorre outra possibilidade também: o brasileiro que teima em dizer "penso a", não porque desconheça a construção natural, mas porque quer falar assim e ponto, quer é _dar a entender_ aos demais que _ele sabe italiano ou francês._ Pensa no outro, mas no fundo está é falando de si. Uma coisa é soar italiano sem querer. Outra coisa é querer soar italiano. Nem digo mais que se trata de italianismo ou de galicismo. O nome disso na minha terra é *afetação.* Pronto falei.


----------



## guihenning

É, foi também o que me ocorreu, porque tenho tido contato com italianismos espontâneos e vê-se a diferença entre eles e esta possibilidade inaugurada neste fio. Semana passada recebo um SMS: "_cheguei *apena* agora a casa minha. vem para tomar um copo de vinho_" Esse sim um italianismo de rigor. Achei engraçado não só pelo "apena", mas pelo "copo", que já é outro assunto. Mas que é nitidamente diferente duma possibilidade forçada com base em italiano, ah isso é.


----------

